# Sting Ray finally got his stingray



## Intense One (May 16, 2015)

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/p...es/image.jpg9_zps9roeogkm.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

It's been over 50 years since I had my first Schwinn Stingray.  Santa brought me my first one; violet with the silk tire on back.......then it was stolen.  My parents made me buy my second one, earned with paper route money.  After that one was stolen, it was almost time to start driving lessons and my first license.
My new treasure is not a '60's era Stingray but a '74'.......and I love it just the same.  Ray


----------



## vastingray (May 17, 2015)

Sweet find congratulations


----------



## volksboy57 (May 17, 2015)

very cool. I prefer to ride these newer bikes, because of the larger sprocket. Pair that with a 2 speed, you have a great rider.


----------



## Intense One (May 18, 2015)

Great idea on a 2 speed hub.  I have one on my Columbia Fire Arrow and love it.  At some point, I'll hunt for another 2 speed Bendix and re-build a rear wheel for my new baby!


----------



## volksboy57 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks,
I like using the Sachs Duomatic 2 speed kickback. I have not tried using the bendix hubs (although I have owned a few). The sachs duomatics are dependable and lighter than the bendix hubs. The only downside is the threads on the axles are really fine, and can strip out if tightened too much.
Here is my bike:


----------



## partsguy (May 20, 2015)

volksboy57 said:


> Thanks,
> I like using the Sachs Duomatic 2 speed kickback. I have not tried using the bendix hubs (although I have owned a few). The sachs duomatics are dependable and lighter than the bendix hubs. The only downside is the threads on the axles are really fine, and can strip out if tightened too much.
> Here is my bike:
> View attachment 215232
> View attachment 215233




When did they begin and stop using Sachs hubs? I almost never see them and only had one pass through my hands. It's usually Bendix or Shimano. I don't see many Komet hubs, either.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 20, 2015)

Schwinn never used a sachs hub. I dont really care what is correct; just what rides well. You can find the hubs on dutch folding bikes.


----------

